# Antec 900 case feet removal. Need Help!



## Adm.Ackbar (Aug 11, 2008)

hello fellow modding enthusiasts :wave:

I've had my Nine Hundred for several months now, and have gotten tired of its looks. I'd like to spice it up. I'm ordering in 2 blue CCFLs and am planning on mounting to the bottom of the case. I have several hole saws at my disposal, so wire management will not be an issue with the lights. however, the feet on the Nine Hundred are not very tall, and this may be troublesome. Is there some way to remove the feet from the case? I dont want to be putting holes in the case to remove them, and would like the possibility of adding taller feet in the future. Any advice/experience in this? please help. 

thx in advance.
adm.ackbar


----------



## Adm.Ackbar (Aug 11, 2008)

lol nm theyre adhesive


----------



## Jtsou (Jul 13, 2007)

Welcome to TSF.

Hehe i was about to say you should just be able to scrape them off.


----------



## vIrUs_32 (May 14, 2008)

lol nice


----------

